# How to customize pulls from eCabinets Hardware pulls Library



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

Hello everyone 
Here is a quick tip on how you can modify the pulls in the Hardware pulls library that eCabinets has available.
Today I came across a situation where I need a pull for some lid supports on a secretary stile desk that I am drawing. The pull that I need is ½ inches in diameter. The pulls that eCabinets has in the hardware pulls library were too large for my application. I would like to show you how you can change the sizes and save them so that they can be applied to your doors and/or drawer fronts.
Here is the link to a video that I made on how to do this. Check it out and let me know what you think.
http://youtu.be/0L1ebY-mX_8


----------

